# Xmas train outside



## mcmyster (Feb 23, 2009)

I did a search and found nothing on xmas trains outside. If this has been discussed, post the link and thanks.

Need a g scale train for outside to go with my decorations this year and don't want to spend thousands.

I live in the California Valley. Not much weather to speak of. Need something that will work for 1 month for about 4 hrs a night outside. 

Will any of the xmas train sets work? Some say outside ok, but for how long? I am assuming you cannot run them while it is raining or can you?

Do you have to use the solid brass track if your only using it for 1 month a year? Coated brass much cheaper or at least what I could find.

I have a computer program that will runs my lights. I can cycle the train if needed and run it for a period of time and give it a break if needed. 

I have the biggest problem already worked out. Theft won't be a problem!

A few pros and cons. I don't want to have to babysit this thing every minute. 

I am not going to go crazy and build a true g scale xmas, just want a train to travel around about 100 - 150 ft of track. 

Thank you


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

New bright trainset with animated cars, will last a while. Where did you find "Coated brass"? 

Google "new bright train"..... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## mcmyster (Feb 23, 2009)

It it was hollow track not coated. Wrong word, sorry. 

So will the less expensive hollow track work ok for a while outside? 

Since the locomotive is the heart of the system, would the purchase of a better locamotive be a good idea? I will probably purchace a backup locamotive anyway if I do this, any ideas on a backup?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Is this a one time event or will you want to repeat it every year? 
Instead of thousands are you willing to spend hundreds? 
Our trains work well outside because they are heavy, solid rail will last a lifetime and will store better between use. 

They can be left alone if your track work is perfect and no large bugs, leaves or sticks can get on the track... I don't seem to have that luck with my critters! 

Some trains run fine out of the box and others need screws tightened and such... 

John


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

If you want dependable operation, I would recommend an LGB locomotive and solid (LGB or Aristo) track. You can try other brands (I definitely would NOT recommend New Brite though) but an LGB locomotive and solid-rail track is certainly the surest and safest way to go, in my opinion.


----------



## mcmyster (Feb 23, 2009)

Just a one time thing. I change my xmas layout every year. Thought a g scale train would be cool. That is why I was hoping the New Bright items would work for 30 days at 4 hrs night outside. I know no one can guarantee this, but just thought if I took care of the train on a daily basis, it might last the 30 days. I gues my real worry is the track. I was hoping the New Bright track will work ok for 30 days. The price of the solid track kind of takes the fun out of it for a 30 day project. 

Thanks for the input and keep it coming!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

This link will give you an idea of some of what is available; 

http://www.btcomm.com/trains/special_offers/ls_xmas/ls_xmas.htm 

I googgled; Garden Trains Christmas 

Moderators; I hope it's ok to post this. 

John


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

I would go with the Newbright, Keystone, or a Buddy L set. It would be the most cost effective for a 30 day run. If it breaks and you can't fix it easily you can toss it. The track will work fine also if you take the time to make it level with a firm base. One issue for a cheap set would be the weather. Those sets might not last in rain or snow, but you will have less sightseers during that time so you could just bring it in. 

On the other hand an LGB set would work the whole time, rain or snow, and if you got a good deal for it you could possibly recoop most of the cost if you offered it on ebay or MLS. 
Steve


----------



## mcmyster (Feb 23, 2009)

Posted By SLemcke on 06 Sep 2009 04:16 PM 
I would go with the Newbright, Keystone, or a Buddy L set. It would be the most cost effective for a 30 day run. If it breaks and you can't fix it easily you can toss it. The track will work fine also if you take the time to make it level with a firm base. One issue for a cheap set would be the weather. Those sets might not last in rain or snow, but you will have less sightseers during that time so you could just bring it in. 

On the other hand an LGB set would work the whole time, rain or snow, and if you got a good deal for it you could possibly recoop most of the cost if you offered it on ebay or MLS. 
Steve 

When you say LGB is this the xmas set your talking about or just a g scale?


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

A Christmas set if you could find one, although any set will do as you can decorate to taste. You might want to get extra track also as a set just comes with a four foot circle. The track cost can be recouped almost for cost as it won't be very old or used.


----------



## mcmyster (Feb 23, 2009)

Just checked out the LGB trains. Youch! My place is pretty secure, but at that price, I would worry about it. Can I get a decent locomotive for outside for $150. $300 would be inviting someone to thrash it.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

For many years I have run a new bright train indoors. I figured out how to double-head the locos. The NBs were bought on Ebay for less than $100 w/ usable [indoors] track.









I DO NOT RECOMMEND USING NB OUTDOORS IN WET WEATHER ! We have used them outside when in a covered, semi-protected pavilion. 

Our WAGRS GR Club has operated a display at the Botanical Gardens in Wichita, KS for several years. The display typically lasts for 10 to 14 days from Thanksgiving weekend forward. Every year, we have gotten at least one snow of 3in or more. Many years, we have operated in weather that ranged from rain to sleet to snow. Temperatures have varried from below zero to a balmy 60F. 










Each year we use my Aristo Sierra [green] passenger car consist made up of six cars that have had figures added to look like the Polar Express. Locos uses have been LGB Mikados, Moguls, and Aristo Mikados. For the most part, the trains ran fine. 










One major problem was encountered with two LGB Mikados. If it is raining or snowing hard enough to fill the smokestack, water can run down the inside of the stack and drip directly onto the decoder on the sound board...... NOT A GOOD THING! Both locos were disabled [not the same year]. You may want to cover the smokestack of whatever loco used with a piece of black tape to keep the water out.

Running trains outside during the holidays is overall, a BLAST! I would encourage you to give it a go. At the end of each running period, using a well worn [soft] towel, dry the loco. Lube the siderods and obvious bushings every couple of days. 

The locos are taken inside each night. We leave the Sierra cars outside the entire time. They are covered each night with some medium mill plastic that is held down with bricks. After a snow, we have found that a lawn leaf blower is the most efficient way to remove snow from the track. Give yourself at least double the time you think needed for setup. Weather, cold stiff bones, lighting issues seem to pop up. We use track power for the display due to many different club operators involved. ALWAYS take the transformer inside when not running. A plastic storrage bucket serves well to either use as a stand to keep the transformer off the ground, or to cover the transformer with during wet weather.

Hope this helps.

Jim C,
Steve Stockham,
Herb Reeves,
WAGRS members


----------



## LogSkidder01 (Jul 30, 2009)

For many years the Knoxville Area Model Railroaders has maintained and operated the World of Trains Garden Layout at the Children's Museum of Oak Ridge (http://childrensmuseumofoakridge.org/exhibits/trainmodel2/garden.html). This includes decoration and operation every weekend in December. Even though we decorate some of our standard equipment for Christmas, last year we decided to add a "Christmas" trains set. Given the available funding, we decided to go with a New Bright set. This would seem to be at odds with the quality of equipment normally run on a garden layout, but the wow factor for the little kids proved that we made the correct decision. This is not to say that running a train designed for limited indoor use was not problematic, even with freezing temperatures we were able to keep the New Bright set operational running from 5 to 8 PM every Saturday and Sunday in December on one of the shorter loops with Aristo brass track. The only problem of note was the significant wear on the carbon, power pickup brushes. After nine days of operations 75% of the brushes had worn away. There should be less wear on the plated New Bright track, if it does not corrode. I have rebuilt the brushed and we are planning to run the set again for 2009.


----------



## mcmyster (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. 
I will probably give the New Bright a try. Here in California Valley, it gets cold at night, but not until 2 or 3 in the morning. It might rain a few times during Dec and freeze a few times, but not too much and like the one guy said, not to many people out looking at lights during bad weather, especially in Cali. 
I will take care of it the best I can. 
I have a 50 x 50 rocked area about 15 ft from the road. I will cover the rocks with plywood (flat and level of course), grab some fake snow (that is as close to a white xmas as I can get here) and cover plywood. Attach the track to the plywood and put in some scenic items down. Good enough for this year.


----------



## tombstone (Oct 24, 2009)

If you have yet to make a purchase, I have a complete LGB Christmas Train setup that I am currently in need of selling. I bought everything new in 2007 and ran the set less than 10 hours that season. They have been stored in the original boxes since, and are all in like new condition You can view a video of the set here: http://www.4xdownloads.com/train/ 

The track is currently mounted on custom cut plywood with mini light clips attached, for quick set up.The setup includes 1 loco, 8 rolling stock (cars), track, a wireless hand held control system and matching power supply. You stated that you have looked at the prices for LGB, (youch..lol) and while this collection is not available for a few hundred dollars, it's not a few thousand either. It may be a larger investment than you are interested in, but it is a fraction of what I paid, and would last a lifetime. Just something to consider. 

If you're interested, based on the video, email me and I can give you the model numbers and photos of the inventory, so you can determine their value and features, and we can discuss a price. I am in Florida so shipping would also have to be considered. Anyway, best of luck with your search, and Happy Holidays. 

Thanks, 
Tom


----------

